# West Coast Brewers



## Goat (9/2/04)

Just a quick reminder to everyone in Perth....

The West Coast Brewers meeting is on tonight at the Rivervale Community Centre, corner of Francisco St. & Surrey Rd., Rivervale. 7:30.


----------



## JasonY (9/2/04)

Barring any unforseen circumstances I will be there.


----------



## kook (9/2/04)

I'm going to try to make it along tonight. Depends what time I get off work though.


----------



## Asher (9/2/04)

Remember.... bring a glass
...and a sample of your latest efforts if youve got any handy...
If you dont I'll have plenty.

If you feel its a bit forward to rock up with a glass at the first meeting.. just do what I did.... bring the smallest one you've got.....

Asher for now


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (12/6/05)

Apologies for bringing up a really ancient thread.

Is the WCB monthly meeting at the same venue and time, tomorrow ( monday 13/6/05) I think.


----------



## big d (12/6/05)

its definetly on monday.not sure of the venue and time though vlad


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/6/05)

Hi Vlad

There is a meeting tomorrow night, Rivervale Community Centre, cnr Francisco St and Surrey Rd, Rivervale, 7:30 pm. I'll be there, I imagine Asher will and probably a couple of other AHBers. Its a competition night, any light coloured ale, APA or English Bitter. If you want to enter, bring about 1L of the beer, also remember to bring a glass. The club is pretty flexible about non-members, you can attend a fair few meetings as a guest. Its only if you start participating in the group buys they prod you to join up.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (12/6/05)

cheers big ears


----------



## Asher (13/6/05)

I'll be there....
have I got a rauch beer for you to try GL!!!.....

Asher for now


----------



## JasonY (13/6/05)

Hope its a good one fellas, I have done a few laps of Perth driving about today so I don't think I will make the journey tonight.


----------



## barfridge (13/6/05)

Well for once I'm not at work tonight, but that's due to me being sick as a dog. I'd love to come along, but a wheezing, hacking mess in the corner might put you off your ale.

Have a great night, and I'll try to get there in future.


----------



## big d (13/6/05)

correct me if im wrong guys.2nd monday of the month is the meet .if so i hope to get to the july meet.

cheers
big d


----------



## Asher (14/6/05)

Hows this...

A 'ring-in' rocks up at WestCoast Brewers and wins the club comp!!!

..... Well done Vlad :beer: 

Things would have been different if I wasn't so busy organising the comp.... and actually remembered to bring my entry  

I've attached a pfd of the scores

View attachment 2005_Pale_er__Ales_Comp.pdf


Asher for now.....


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (14/6/05)

Beginners luck I'm sure.

Now whats this Mash Paddle thingy all aboot?


----------



## ausdb (14/6/05)

Yeah well done Vlad you live up to your name!!

Sorry you all had to taste my entry but feedback would be appreciated please. It was fermented at around 18-20C for about 9 days I noticed the yeast had dropped out after about 5 days (Safale 04). Racked to secondary at 1:010 and secondaried for a week at Perth ambient ~15-18C in my shed and had 2 days in the keg. All transfers were done with a bit of CO2 into the top of each vessel.

The funny thing is I couldn't pick what the diacetyl was when I bottled it (I had never really smelled it before) so it was a learning experience anyway, I can definately smell the diacetyl now as I drink a pint!!

ausdb


----------



## wee stu (14/6/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Beginners luck I'm sure.
> 
> Now whats this Mash Paddle thingy all aboot?
> 
> ...



Well Vladdy, seeing as you asked!

The mash paddle may be a bit out of style for this particular brew, but I reckon it could find a place in the American Pale Ale section of ANAWBS  

And the rest of you guys, with all those English Bitters, Scottish Ales, and Belgians -I reckon we should be looking forward to a record WA entry into this years ANAWBS  

Mind you Vlad, I am sure you have another beer already cranked up for the paddle.

awrabest, stu


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/6/05)

ausdb said:


> Yeah well done Vlad you live up to your name!!
> 
> Sorry you all had to taste my entry but feedback would be appreciated please. It was fermented at around 18-20C for about 9 days I noticed the yeast had dropped out after about 5 days (Safale 04). Racked to secondary at 1:010 and secondaried for a week at Perth ambient ~15-18C in my shed and had 2 days in the keg. All transfers were done with a bit of CO2 into the top of each vessel.
> 
> ...



Hi Darryn

Lincoln loves the taste of diacetyl, if he had been there your score would have been much higher. 

Was the beer bottle conditioned or filled from the keg?

I think the most likely source of diacetyl in an English Bitter is the yeast not cleaning up its fermentation byproducts after itself. Sounds like you probably left it on the yeast in primary long enough for the yeast to in theory do the cleaning up. But a lot of those ale yeasts are quite flocculant, and it is worth stirring the yeast up at the end of primary to be sure that enough active yeast is around to eat the diacetyl or its precursor chemical which I cant remember right now. 1968 is supposed to be bad for that although I found 1099 to be worse.

There was also some discussion on HBD a while ago about beer with zero diacetyl suddenly generating some after being CPBFd into a bottle. I recall someone posted a possible chemical progression that could do that. 

But my money would be on a stir at the end of primary.

If it is tasting strong in the keg you could warm the keg up, whack a goodly amount of active yeast in, and I reckon it would get rid of some diacetyl for you. I think JasonY had some success doing that recently.

Anyway, just some thoughts.


----------



## Asher (15/6/05)

Darryn

Yeast doesn't actually produce diacetyl... Yeast produces alpha-acetolactic acid, which oxidises to diacetyl over time. This is why when racking to the keg the diacetyl wasn't noticable, but the added oxidation this process (and CPBFd as well) added produced the diacetyl and thus the butterscotch flavour.....

Healthy yeast will absorb diacetyl. So adding fresh yeast to the keg will work.

Safale is highly flocculent, so either rouse as GL sugested or draw some yeast through to the secondary when racking....

Asher for now...


----------



## ausdb (15/6/05)

Thanks Asher & GL

It was CPBF'd so I will try a bit out of the keg tonight after work and see if it is any better. The safale 04 is supposed to be the same as the 1099 whitbread strain so I guess there is some of my problem as well.

I have about 4 litres left which I was going to bottle, I am thinking of pitching a small starter into that then splitting that and bad keg into two other kegs and leaving for a few days. 

I will save a bottle for Goat!!

Thanks ausdb


----------



## JasonY (15/6/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> I think JasonY had some success doing that recently.



Darryn, I had a bitter come out buttery and I decided to chuck part of a starter for a lager I had going into the keg (munich lager), I left the keg out of the fridge for about 4 days and rechilled it. Came out much more palletable, it did lose some of its ale characteristics from the lager yeast but it was much tastier in any event.


----------



## Goat (15/6/05)

Darryn, I had a recent 'test' brew which had a fair bit of diacetyl in it and the only advice I can offer is drink it quick.

I do like the taste of diacetyl, specially in a big ale, but it can get overpowering pretty easily.

(hey - where's my burner gone?)


----------



## ausdb (16/6/05)

Goat said:


> Darryn, I had a recent 'test' brew which had a fair bit of diacetyl in it and the only advice I can offer is drink it quick.
> I do like the taste of diacetyl, specially in a big ale, but it can get overpowering pretty easily.
> (hey - where's my burner gone?)
> [post="63548"][/post]​



Hi Goat
This one was definately at the overpowering stage!

I brazed up the hole in the burner but can't seem to get it to burn very well, I'll drop it back if you want I think I'll get a a nasa soon from G&G

I'm prolly going to brew an ipa this weekned so will chuck a bit of that in when its at high krauesen

ausdb


----------



## Goat (16/6/05)

ahhh; good beer gone bad - that's a shame

I was referring to my nasa burner and certain threats made in another thread . 

In fact I have no recollection of what happened to the other burner - funny how brew days go like that... I don't really need it though so if you (or anyone else) can't use it you are welcome to it.


----------



## seanmac1904 (25/6/05)

Ouch !

my ESB scored 28.5
cant say I disagree.
I dont think pouring it into a soda bottle with my pluto gun 10 minute before I left helped this beer to be it's best.
I detected a definate white-wine (goony) aroma when it was served at the comp and it was cloudy too.
oh well, always next time

cheers

Sean


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/6/05)

Hi Sean

Welcome to the board. Note that Al from WCB is holding a brew day in July, see this thread for details and send Al a Private Message for the address if interested. We've had a bunch of these days in Perth and they are always good fun.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/Pert...-t5301-s75.html


----------



## seanmac1904 (28/6/05)

I would love to come but ...
I don't think I will be able to get clearance from the war office, especially in school holidays

cheers

Sean

in a former life I was the president of the WCB, then some organised people like Asher and Martin took it over


----------



## Goat (28/6/05)

Ahhh thought that was you Sean ! Welcome to the forum.

You've got a few weeks to work on it - its worth the effort. 

I clearly remember having a great time for the first half of every other brew day....


----------



## deebee (17/1/06)

OK I guess it's time to bite the bullet and come to one of these meetings. I will even pay my membership fee and come up with a suggestion for the new name.

So exactly when is the next Dockers Brewers meeting?


----------



## Goat (17/1/06)

sorry - can't remember !


(2nd Monday of the month)


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (17/1/06)

After speaking with Vlad at the Twixt sundowner, I had every intention of going to the last weeks meeting but a certain flat pack of outdoor furniture needed assembling....I've booked next months meeting in with SWMBO(Rain, shine or flat pack)


----------



## barfridge (10/4/06)

Just a little reminder to everybody that the next club meeting is tomorrow evening (Monday 10th April) at 7:30pm.
The address is:
Rivervale community centre
cnr Surrey rd and Francisco st
Rivervale


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (9/10/06)

Is WCB on tonight? 

Leave pass granted and keen to make debut after talking about going for 9 months.........


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/10/06)

I think I will make it, so if there isnt a meeting we can sit outside the locked door and swap beers.


----------



## ausdb (9/10/06)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> Is WCB on tonight?
> 
> Leave pass granted and keen to make debut after talking about going for 9 months.........


Yes its on tonight

The results of last months competition will also be announced and prizes awarded. Lets hope someone manages to knock Asher off his throne!

Also a reminder if you are not there to claim your prize it will be brought to the next meeting cold and if you don't take it then we will drink it on your behalf :excl:


----------



## uneekwahn (9/10/06)

I'd like to come a long and meet you guys (only put my first brew down yesterday, and it's a kit).

Is it alright if I come down without bringing/taking beers?


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/10/06)

uneekwahn said:


> I'd like to come a long and meet you guys (only put my first brew down yesterday, and it's a kit).
> 
> Is it alright if I come down without bringing/taking beers?



Guests are always welcome. You dont have to bring a beer for people to try. But make sure you bring a glass, so you can try samples of the beers that everyone else brought. Best make it a small glass if driving home.


----------



## uneekwahn (9/10/06)

I will bring my last bottle of Red Oak's Honey Ale I had shipped over a couple of weeks ago to appease the beer gods


----------



## Goat (10/10/06)

bugger - I completely forgot it....


----------



## Guest Lurker (10/10/06)

Goat said:


> bugger - I completely forgot it....



Well let me be first to tell you. You took out 1st and 4th places in the German beer comp. So you better go next time to grab your prizes.


----------



## ausdb (10/10/06)

Guest Lurker said:


> Goat said:
> 
> 
> > bugger - I completely forgot it....
> ...



And just to rub it in you missed out on the best choice of beers and some nice glasses   
You can choose from the dregs next month!!


----------



## deebee (10/10/06)

I can't go next month either. So can I appoint Guest Lurker as my proxy prize collector given that he was also my proxy beer entry agent and the proxy brewer of my Oktoberfest entry.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (10/10/06)

Nice one Goat.
The rumour that the comps are like junior footy and every one gets " player of the day" at some stage, are totally unfounded.

Seriously good beer though.


----------



## barfridge (10/10/06)

Brilliant stuff mr goat! Not only did somebody beat Asher, but from what I hear did it in style to boot.

My 12 month old too-sweet okto calmed down enough to limp home in 5th.

Sounds like a great comp, wish I was there for it.


----------



## ausdb (10/10/06)

deebee said:


> I can't go next month either. So can I appoint Guest Lurker as my proxy prize collector given that he was also my proxy beer entry agent and the proxy brewer of my Oktoberfest entry.



Geez Deebee I'll have to run that one by the other stewards as far as proxy prize collection goes, considering all the kerfuffle lately with proxy entries into the sandgropers christmas case and all that. h34r: 

Also that bout of honesty above about proxy brewing will also be on the agenda for the next stewards meeting, I hope it doesnt come down to individual entrants being swabbed before the competition to prove they are real brewers and not just fermentation assistants or fermenter sitters. I'll have a quiet word to the other stewards and see what we can come up with, maybe that can be the task of the volunteer steward for each competition :excl:


----------



## sinkas (11/10/06)

Westcoastbrewers-gate 

Im a fan of the consumption-by-proxy myself, I am more than happy to evaluate Goats prizes in his absence...LOL

Im also sorry I didnt make the meeting,


----------



## Goat (11/10/06)

Thanks chaps. And can I add that the fact that I was an honourary Steward for that evening had NOTHING to do with the results...

Speaking of Octoberfest - I must have missed that thread. When are the dates again (Dave ?)

I noticed yesterday that the alluring blue and white patterned bunting at the Moon is back. Anyone up for a snifter?


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (11/10/06)

Goat said:


> I noticed yesterday that the alluring blue and white patterned bunting at the Moon is back. Anyone up for a snifter?



It'd be criminal not to meet up for one or two or three etc. When do you reckon? A couple of weeks(27th ish) to give people a chance to sneak it on the calender without SWMBO noticing  . Asher will be back by then...won't he?


----------



## sinkas (11/10/06)

What is in the snifter?


----------



## kook (15/10/06)

I have no idea what you're talking about, but if there is beer involved I will probably be up for it (I'm back!).


----------



## Goat (15/10/06)

sorry - it should read BEER.

Hey Kook, are you back in town ?! is this permenant?


----------



## barfridge (15/10/06)

I'm always willing to catch up with Kook, welcome back mate 

Just name the time and place.


----------



## kook (15/10/06)

Thanks guys 

Back for good now. I'll be building my new brewery in the coming weeks, I really want to get stuck into it and start brewing again!

I'll be along to the next WCB meeting, with some commercial beer though. I'll break out something nice from my US stash.

If anyone wants to catch up for a brew somewhere before then just let me know.


----------



## mika (15/10/06)

Post details of your build-up Kook. Would be interesting to see another AG setup from the build stage.

If we're getting together for a beer or two and non WCB members are OK, I'll put my hand up.


----------



## kook (15/10/06)

Will do once it starts moving along. I plan on documenting / photographing the process.


----------



## Goat (15/10/06)

extract from 'travel log;'

*"At this point I surprised Tracy by asking her to marry me."*

what's this ?!!! Are you going pro Kook? Congratulations. All the more reason to get together for a beer


----------



## sinkas (15/10/06)

Went to the moon, on friday, great beers on tap, but scary clientele


----------



## kook (15/10/06)

Thanks :beer: 

Yep, we're engaged now. A bit of a change, but a very good one  

I keep meaning to update the blog with all the stuff from California. I've got a heap of photos to post-process first though. I took several hundred driving up highway 1.

Would anyone like to catch up one evening this week? Or maybe Sat/Sun next weekend? Clancy's might be worth the trip?


----------



## Goat (15/10/06)

I'm up for it. I'll start a new thread...


----------



## sinkas (6/11/06)

Is WBC on tonight?


----------



## ausdb (6/11/06)

sinkas said:


> Is WBC on tonight?



Next week, its always the second Monday night of the month


----------



## sinkas (13/11/06)

Hi all,
Does anyone that is coming to the meeting tonight have a spare air lock grommet ( the rubber thing) they could spare, even if only until the end of the week, somehow managed to lose one and need one to more easily control the ferment on my sample of the WBBD brew. happy to buy it off you etc, just dont have time/desire to go out to TWOC until end of week if at all...

Cheers


----------



## ausdb (13/11/06)

sinkas said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone that is coming to the meeting tonight have a spare air lock grommet ( the rubber thing) they could spare, even if only until the end of the week, somehow managed to lose one and need one to more easily control the ferment on my sample of the WBBD brew. happy to buy it off you etc, just dont have time/desire to go out to TWOC until end of week if at all...



Hi Case, I will throw one in for you, PS that yeast seems to work pretty well without an airlock just keep it covered until the head drops then think about ftting an airlock. How is it fermenting by the way?


----------



## deebee (28/11/06)

Stop me if this has been done before, but would it be possible to have a thermometer test at a coming WCB meeting? Everyone brings along their thermo, test them in different temp waters and see if they are giving similar readings and if the differences are consistent across the 0-100 range...?


----------



## Goat (28/11/06)

Great idea Dave !

I can bring my Mashmaster bi-metal and the Dixell XC10 controller.

The trusty Immersion heater could be used to boil up some H2O if needed too.


----------



## Simon W (28/11/06)

Would love to come along to a WCB meeting to see what it's all about.

Can bring a CAL3200 industrial controller.

EDIT: Anyone got a science lab thermometer? Would be nice to have something of known accuracy as a referance.


----------



## barfridge (28/11/06)

Superb idea. I'll bring along my $2 jobbie I got from coles, just to see if cheap can still be accurate.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (28/11/06)

Like your thinking. My bro works in a lab(Not clandestine) and may be able to loan a calibrated you beaut thermometer for the evening.


----------



## ausdb (28/11/06)

I'll bring some along, the one that work owns was calibrated but has been drop calibrated a few times since !


----------



## Batz (28/11/06)

I have a GPS and a micrometer................suppose I am to far away  

Batz


----------



## facter (28/11/06)

Batz said:


> I have a GPS and a micrometer................suppose I am to far away
> 
> Batz




.. whens the next meeting guys and where?

Always wanted to drop in to this.


----------



## barfridge (28/11/06)

2nd Monday of the month, so next month would be the 11th.

Address: Rivervale community centre, cnr surrey and francisco, rivervale


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (28/11/06)

So thats two newbies for the initiation ceremony,( which is still illegal in Queensland ).


----------



## deebee (28/11/06)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> So thats two newbies for the initiation ceremony,( which is still illegal in Queensland ).




...and still illegal here if you then sell, supply or publish the video recording thereof.


----------



## ausdb (29/11/06)

And for you smarty types with the camera phones we will collect them at the door


----------



## barfridge (29/11/06)

But camera phones capture golden moments! 

Such as this:


----------



## Simon W (29/11/06)

LOL! oops!

Hmmm, an initiation ceremony eh?
Mental note: keep an eye on Vlad.


----------



## facter (29/11/06)

Simon W said:


> LOL! oops!
> 
> Hmmm, an initiation ceremony eh?
> Mental note: keep an eye on Vlad.




well, as long as the initiation involves beer Im sure i'll be able to take it  hahaha


----------



## Team_Beer (30/11/06)

hey guys, well i think i might just have to pop down to this meeting after work! and check it out, my latest won't be ready to sample just yet but i might bring a thimble along :super:


----------



## Guest Lurker (30/11/06)

barfridge said:


> But camera phones capture golden moments!
> 
> Such as this:



Now listen here, Spanky, you publish that one more time and the origin of your nickname gets broadcast.


----------



## mika (30/11/06)

That photo's all over the forum now !
Every post I open has it posted in there somewhere


----------



## Kroozy (4/12/06)

deebee said:


> Stop me if this has been done before, but would it be possible to have a thermometer test at a coming WCB meeting? Everyone brings along their thermo, test them in different temp waters and see if they are giving similar readings and if the differences are consistent across the 0-100 range...?



Thats a great idea Deebee. Can we extend this to pH meters as well? I would love to see how mine compares to others especially at around mash pH. I can bring along some pH7 buffer and some citric acid to make up a solution to say 5.4 if others are interested.


----------



## barfridge (4/12/06)

One thing at a time, I reckon. We'll give the thermometers a run first, it might not be this month because of the December club comp, I'll discuss it with the rest of the comittee.


----------



## grabman (4/12/06)

Kroozy said:


> Thats a great idea Deebee. Can we extend this to pH meters as well? I would love to see how mine compares to others especially at around mash pH. I can bring along some pH7 buffer and some citric acid to make up a solution to say 5.4 if others are interested.



sounds like a good idea, even if to check that buffering solutions are all up too scratch and that we are calibrating correctly.

pH meters at 20 paces!!

Grab


----------



## deebee (5/12/06)

barfridge said:


> One thing at a time, I reckon. We'll give the thermometers a run first, it might not be this month because of the December club comp, I'll discuss it with the rest of the comittee.




Thanks Barf,

I was waiting for someone organised to take control. 

DB


----------



## Team_Beer (8/12/06)

am i okay to show up to this next meeting? is it on monday? and where is it held now if it's cool?


----------



## barfridge (8/12/06)

Everyone is welcome! (Except Asher if he's entering the comp, the bastard keeps winning).

Next meeting is this coming Monday the 11th. They're every second Monday of the month.

Address is: Rivervale community centre, corner Surrey Rd & Francisco St, Rivervale. We kick off at 7:30pm.


----------



## Team_Beer (9/12/06)

i'm there, only minus beer, not quite ready yet!


----------



## sinkas (10/12/06)

Hi all,
Looks Like I cant make it to the Dec meeting, could I drop of a couple of bottles of my IIPA for the comp to someone?


----------



## ausdb (10/12/06)

sinkas said:


> Hi all,
> Looks Like I cant make it to the Dec meeting, could I drop of a couple of bottles of my IIPA for the comp to someone?



Hi Case
You get it to someone and we will judge it!!


----------



## Team_Beer (17/12/06)

hey guys, is there any chance one of you AG guys would let me come and watch you do one? just so i can see a setup working and also how it's done i can sit in a corner and be quiet and then help washing up, let me know here or PM me cheers!



PS had a heap of fun the other night was great fun and an eye opener to how much better that AG was compared to my old K&K


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (17/12/06)

8 hours too late, maybe next time.


----------



## grabman (17/12/06)

Team_Beer said:


> hey guys, is there any chance one of you AG guys would let me come and watch you do one? just so i can see a setup working and also how it's done i can sit in a corner and be quiet and then help washing up, let me know here or PM me cheers!
> PS had a heap of fun the other night was great fun and an eye opener to how much better that AG was compared to my old K&K


brewing in the morning Team Beer!

probably not enough notice for you! hoping to start at around 8am.

PM me if keen!

Grab


----------



## Simon W (18/12/06)

I could be dreaming, but I'm trying to get hold of a bottle of the Sam Adams Triple Bock from the Dec meeting.
The International Beer Shop doesn't have it and are not likely to get a single bottle in for me, and definatelly not by xmas day!

Anyone got any idea's on where I could try next?

Cheers, Simo


----------



## barfridge (18/12/06)

Considering the beer was produced only in 1994, 1995 and 1997, you might find it hard to obtain.

Ratebeer.com has some info here: http://www.ratebeer.com/Beer/samuel-adams-triple-bock/164/

We were extremely lucky to be able to try such an old and rare beer. Cheers Brian!


----------



## Simon W (18/12/06)

Damn poo bugger damn!
Saw it was still on their website so thought it may have been an annual seasonal. Just had another look and, well, I guess I shoulda looked under the 'History' link.

Lucky indeed! s'pose I'm just gonna have to try brew something like it, could be ready by 2015!


----------



## Team_Beer (19/12/06)

well it's a little late now, but if anyone after the silly season is up for it i would be grateful. thanks for the offer Grab!! 

Cheers!


----------



## grabman (19/12/06)

no worries Team Beer, will keep it in mind for next brew

Grab


----------

